# Highland Bike Park



## MR. evil (Sep 20, 2009)

Heading to Highland next weekend for some lift served downhilling with 2knees and Powbumps. Just called the mtn and reserved a DH bike, I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## Philpug (Sep 20, 2009)

Fun place. Was there earlier this summer.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll think about joining.  Could you send me a text later this weekend with specific plans to remind me?  You still have my number, right?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 20, 2009)

awf170 said:


> I'll think about joining.  Could you send me a text later this weekend with specific plans to remind me?  You still have my number, right?



I think I have it, 617 are code right?

I think the plan is to get there for opening which I belive is 9:00am and ride till about 2:00.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I think I have it, 617 are code right?
> 
> I think the plan is to get there for opening which I belive is 9:00am and ride till about 2:00.




Yep, 617.  Which day, Saturday?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 20, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Yep, 617.  Which day, Saturday?



Ya, Saturday.  If you go will you use your bike or rent? If you plan on renting I was told it's a good idea to call and reserve a bike just incase.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Ya, Saturday.  If you go will you use your bike or rent? If you plan on renting I was told it's a good idea to call and reserve a bike just incase.




yo timmy, whats the number?  i gotta do the same thing.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> yo timmy, whats the number?  i gotta do the same thing.



1-603-286-7677

ask for the bike shop. I sent you off an email today, we need to figure out the travel arrangments.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 24, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Yep, 617.  Which day, Saturday?



About time.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not quite yet.   I'm sitting at home sick right now.  


Got your bike at school yet?  Lets hit up Vietnam soon.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 26, 2009)

Awf, have you been there before?  If not, you'd probably love the place.  Maybe 2knees will start a thread or something with pictures from today.  The place is awesome!

Here's a blurry shot of 2knees jumping the mulch.....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Awf, have you been there before?  If not, you'd probably love the place.  Maybe 2knees will start a thread or something with pictures from today.  The place is awesome!
> 
> Here's a blurry shot of 2knees jumping the mulch.....



I copied this and the rest of the posts to a new TR thread.  Looks like a good ride that deserves it's own TR.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/63938-highland-bike-park-9-26-09-a.html


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 2, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Not quite yet.   I'm sitting at home sick right now.
> 
> 
> Got your bike at school yet?  Lets hit up Vietnam soon.



I'll be home in about two weeks so we should go riding then...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 2, 2009)

eatskisleep said:


> I'll be home in about two weeks so we should go riding then...



If you guys hit Vietnam let me know, I ahave always wanted to see that place. I think 2knees wants to get there as well


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I'd probably be down for that, or even some Bruce and Tom's, NE's best kept secret.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 3, 2009)

eatskisleep said:


> Yeah I'd probably be down for that, or even some Bruce and Tom's, NE's best kept secret.



Is that place open, I read on MTNR that Bruce And Tom closed it


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 3, 2009)

Send me a link to the article. Dieselbikes did a group ride there two weeks ago so I doubt that is the case. Only reason I could see them close is if they got a ton of rain in a short period of time causing the trails to turn to mud... but most of the stuff there is rock crawling anyways...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 3, 2009)

I read it on MTBR a couple of months ago, and I think it was an older thread when I read it. The jist was that Bob and Tom were sick of some the a-holes they had to deal with. People were giving their families hard times a d even making threats. So they decided to close the place. Maybe they had a change of heart.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I read it on MTBR a couple of months ago, and I think it was an older thread when I read it. The jist was that Bob and Tom were sick of some the a-holes they had to deal with. People were giving their families hard times a d even making threats. So they decided to close the place. Maybe they had a change of heart.



Yep things must have changed, I talked to bruce this summer and it's all good.


----------

